# Favorite Color Helmet?



## Silver54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Shopping for a new helmet. I've always worn black for MTB, but Giro and Kali have some pretty interesting colors these days---kinda like the high-viz orange. A little color is a good thing...but too much can be a little garish. Anybody buy a bright high-viz colored helmet and wished they had stuck with a more conservative color?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Are you related to Picard?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> Are you related to Picard?


lol!

I bought a "retina burn" helmet for road riding. I wasn't planning on mountain biking with it but it's a MIPs so I decided I might as well wear it on the trails as well (I figure every little bit might help). That color seems to be a bit in fashion at the moment anyway. FYI, retina burn is that yellowish green. Or is it greenish yellow? Doesn't match any of my other gear but I don't care.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

Yes


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Orange - our trails are open to hunters in the fall.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> Are you related to Picard?


For the record. He isn't related to the captain!!

Sent from my F3213 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVLthumper (Jul 14, 2015)

in the trees said:


> Orange - our trails are open to hunters in the fall.


I'm with you. Lots of hunters throughout the year...some shoot at movement. Better safe than sorry. I prefer a little bit of orange or yellow on my helmet, jersey and bikes if possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a Smith Forefront when one of the online shops had a decent deal on them. By the time my son had tried mine on and decided he wanted one the black was sold out. He has a matt mustard yellow one! It isn't very nice looking but out on the trail it's bearable, ok really.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Orange....just bcz Orange rules, and it's much faster than red. Damn I'm addicted to Orange. 

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

in the trees said:


> Orange - our trails are open to hunters in the fall.





AVLthumper said:


> I'm with you. Lots of hunters throughout the year...some shoot at movement. Better safe than sorry. I prefer a little bit of orange or yellow on my helmet, jersey and bikes if possible.


This. Replaced my black Bell Super with the white stripe with a red & black one after some a-hole mistook it for the south end of a north bound whitetail deer and shot at me. Wasn't even deer season yet. Fortunately for me, his aim was even worse than his judgement. Game Commission was waiting for him in the lot because others had reported seeing him running around in the woods out of season. I suspect he is still paying off the fines...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Fairbanks007 said:


> This. Replaced my black Bell Super with the white stripe with a red & black one after some a-hole mistook it for the south end of a north bound whitetail deer and shot at me. Wasn't even deer season yet. Fortunately for me, his aim was even worse than his judgement. Game Commission was waiting for him in the lot because others had reported seeing him running around in the woods out of season. I suspect he is still paying off the fines...


Geez, he should have received jail time. :bluefrown:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

chazpat said:


> Geez, he should have received jail time. :bluefrown:


At least. I hear stories like this sometimes but it's inconceivable to me that someone could draw a bead on a mountain biker, or hiker for that matter and squeeze the trigger thinking that it's somehow a deer. That's more than eyesight trouble, there's some neurons misfiring there for sure.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> At least. I hear stories like this sometimes but it's inconceivable to me that someone could draw a bead on a mountain biker, or hiker for that matter and squeeze the trigger thinking that it's somehow a deer. That's more than eyesight trouble, there's some neurons misfiring there for sure.


I grew up in western PA. Deer hunting is almost a religion there. I had to go to Hunter Safety classes to get my hunting license because I was under 18. Over 18, at the time (late 70's) could just go buy a license at almost any hardware store. Part of my Hunter Safety class was this radical notion of needing to identify your target before pulling the trigger, and knowing where that bullet was going to go if you missed. Craziness.

People over 18 weren't required to have this (seemingly common sense) training. At the deer camp I used to go to, it was the norm for "adults" to stay up drinking until 3 or 4 AM prior to hitting the woods before dawn. This was well before Mothers Against Drunk Driving, and more often than not infractions of that sort fell into the "boys will be boys" category and penalties entailed a slap on the wrist at worst. I quit hunting altogether after I watched a guy kill his own dog by mistake by shooting at a noise in the weeds. Terrible thing for a 19 year old to have to console an allegedly grown man after he accidentally killed the pup he spent all year training.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not anti-hunter by any means. For the most part, the areas I've been privileged to ride have been bought and paid for by hunters, and for that I'm grateful. Most hunters are responsible, a few aren't. I don't know when I might cross paths with the minority, so it just seems prudent to err on the side of caution.


----------



## Silver54 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ha! Thanks guys. I just might have to give the orange a try


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Fairbanks007 said:


> At the deer camp I used to go to, it was the norm for "adults" to stay up drinking until 3 or 4 AM prior to hitting the woods before dawn. This was well before Mothers Against Drunk Driving, and more often than not infractions of that sort fell into the "boys will be boys" category and penalties entailed a slap on the wrist at worst.


Back in the day I could drink with the best (or worst?) of them and even in my wildest drunken stupor I couldn't envision mistaking a person for a deer, that would require some serious hallucinogens.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

I always had black helmets, then got a light gray Smith Forefront on a whim and how much cooler it was in the NorCal sun was very noticeable. Broke the Forefront and got a good deal on a ridiculous sparkle red and white pinstriped TLD Drone A2. It's way flashier than I'm comfortable with, but I dig it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Fairbanks007 said:


> I suspect he is still paying off the fines...


so the punishment for attempted murder is a fine... good to know I guess.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Back in the day I could drink with the best (or worst?) of them and even in my wildest drunken stupor I couldn't envision mistaking a person for a deer, that would require some serious hallucinogens.


The problem is, they aren't even seeing the target, they just see some leaves or tall grass or something moving and then guess that it is a deer within causing the movement. Deer camouflage really well in the woods. Incredibly stupid, that's why hunters training really emphasizes the importance of actually identifying your target before shooting. Deer hunting really attracts the idiots, birds hunters seem to be a lot more responsible.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Joules said:


> so the punishment for attempted murder is a fine... good to know I guess.


You'd have to intentionally try to kill somebody for it to be attempted murder. Unintentional is manslaughter.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Lone Rager said:


> You'd have to intentionally try to kill somebody for it to be attempted murder. Unintentional is manslaughter.


So getting someone in your sights and pulling the trigger was an accident? Guy was hallucinating deer riding bikes apparently; and his immediate reaction was to shoot them, and you're saying that's unintentional?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Fairbanks007 said:


> I quit hunting altogether after I watched a guy kill his own dog by mistake by shooting at a noise in the weeds.


What a dick.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I dislike black, army green color. 
I like bright color.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

No mention of purple yet? The forum is loosing it's touch, I am disappoint.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Got two black ones ATM. One xc style Carnac Hades and a Carnac Enduro. 

Prefer the xc style for warm weather, better ventilation.

Had a red Catlike, when I had a red bike.

I like the matte olive drab look too.

Or the matte bright colours like orange or lime.

Shiny helmets to me, look very department store.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I like my white helmet because it stays cooler in hot weather. Having just read this thread and having no desire to be mistaken for a deer and shot at, I may add some orange 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

chazpat said:


> The problem is, they aren't even seeing the target, they just see some leaves or tall grass or something moving and then guess that it is a deer within causing the movement. Deer camouflage really well in the woods. Incredibly stupid, that's why hunters training really emphasizes the importance of actually identifying your target before shooting. Deer hunting really attracts the idiots, birds hunters seem to be a lot more responsible.


Exactly. I'm not sure bird hunters are any more responsible though, just that their potential for damage is limited to just a few yards as opposed to several hundred yards or more. Other than that, spot on comment.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Joules said:


> So getting someone in your sights and pulling the trigger was an accident? Guy was hallucinating deer riding bikes apparently; and his immediate reaction was to shoot them, and you're saying that's unintentional?


I doubt he ever had anything "in his sights," he just shot in the general direction of what he thought was a deer. How he thought that was going to be useful, I can't say.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fairbanks007 said:


> I doubt he ever had anything "in his sights," he just shot in the general direction of what he thought was a deer. How he thought that was going to be useful, I can't say.


There is a case on Forensic Files of a guy that was killed during a hunting "accident", turns out the ex-wife went camping with her new b/f to a site close to where her ex-husband was also camping. Used her b/f's gun to shoot him, so she was killing one guy, and framing the other one for the kill. Sweet girl lol.

Sorry back on topic.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Orange/yellow so that the Strava folks can see me and miss me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rorange


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

Used to favor matte black or dark grey. Decided to switch to white too see if it was any cooler. Honestly it does seem to be a bit cooler but not that much of a difference. My friend said it really shouldn't make any difference whatsoever. No way will the heat pass through all that foam insulation. 

As for helmet color buy whatever you like. Match it to your bike or your kit or just get some blindingly ugly color.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

Mine is black, but my last one was silver. Color chosen by what's in stock. But then again the black goes with all 4 of my bikes.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

White for when the sun is shining, black will boil your head.
Sun is shining here 12 months a year.


----------



## demonlarry (Jun 20, 2011)

I retired my purple/black helmet for a super safety traffic cone orange one. 

hunters, etc.


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

This whole "dark colors are hotter" is curious. You've got a thin layer of colored plastic over an inch of EPS, which is an incredible insulator. I assumed that the thin layer of plastic would have to be 1000 degrees before that heat would ever hit my skin. Anecdotally, my two main helmets are matte black and neon-ish green. I've never noticed any difference in heat and we get crazy sun in the rockies.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

just plain white and black for me kind of boring but that's what caught my eye. Motorcycle helmets and a completely different story though.


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

There can be only one









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Weaponized said:


> There can be only one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is something to go with it: https://sourcetacticalgear.com/pack...MI1fK2uJa11wIVFzLTCh2bJglgEAEYASAAEgKXm_D_BwE


----------



## Weaponized (Oct 22, 2017)

las-palmas said:


> Here is something to go with it: https://sourcetacticalgear.com/pack...MI1fK2uJa11wIVFzLTCh2bJglgEAEYASAAEgKXm_D_BwE


I like that but I carry a lot of gear when I ride so I run a camelbak pack. Good option for my plate carrier though

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Organ said:


> This whole "dark colors are hotter" is curious. You've got a thin layer of colored plastic over an inch of EPS, which is an incredible insulator. I assumed that the thin layer of plastic would have to be 1000 degrees before that heat would ever hit my skin. Anecdotally, my two main helmets are matte black and neon-ish green. I've never noticed any difference in heat and we get crazy sun in the rockies.


You did not read Ray Bradbury's "Fahrenheit 451"?


----------

